# Help with defect in new Colnago



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

I need some advice. I just received my new Cristallo from cbike.com. It appears to be perfect except for one thing. When I tried to put my rear wheel on the axle would not slip into the drop out on the drive side. It appears that the opening to the drop out on the drive side is slightly too narrow. I am not sure if it is due to the deraileur hanger not matching up perfectly or from the frame itself. No problems with the non drive side. The axle is perfectly round as the wheels are brand new too. I even tried another wheel to make sure it wasn't the wheel and it didn't work either. I am understandably frustrated and a little ticked off that a bike of this caliber would have such an imperfection. I plan to call cbike tomorrow to see what they can do. I just wanted to see if anyone else has ever had a similar problem with a Colnago or any other brand for that matter and what advice could be offered. Thanks


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Is it possible that the hanger got bent during shipping? Maybe it wasn't defective to begin with. Hopefully, cbike will take care of the issue.


----------



## Fignon's Barber (Mar 2, 2004)

Not a defect. This happens with most colnagos. The paint on the dropouts is applied thick. Just use a file around the the paint, it can't be seen when the wheel is put in. I own 2 colnagos, both had the issue. Small price to pay for a great ride.


----------



## rd12vman (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for the advice. I got some fine grit sand paper and after about five minutes of sanding the paint out of the drop out the wheel slipped right in. I will post a pic in the pic thread.


----------



## gibson00 (Aug 7, 2006)

Same issue with my EP. Small file on my dremel took care of it.


----------

